# Peacocks pocket once again!



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice.. man wind sure layed down for you guys in the lat 2 pictures..


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

nice feesh!




i'd like to go fish donw there (1.5hrs from me+) but dont know where to go!  lots of water that way!






L.R.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice fish garry! Seems like u always go this fishing hole. How u liked your camo gheenoe? are u will adding more mods on this boat? Poling platform? Jackplate?

Lr,

I can show u where the peacock culvert in titusville....nice redfishing area....lol. I have been there so many times but I haven't been there for several months.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm tryin to make a poling platform right now but i'm waiting on the frame and top for it.  Should be coming soon though.  I'm also thinking about going with a tiller extention and a grab bar(trying to think of a cheaper way of doing it :)  As far as a jackplate goes, it's still on the wish list.......  we'll see what happens when I sell my truck.  

Were you talking about the culvert pipe down peacocks pocket road???  If so thats where I put the boat in at.  Not a bad lil dirt "ramp". I love that place, no matter what the weather is (windy or slick, cold or hot), it has everything you need anytime of the year..... you just have to find the holes and patterns.

By the way we absolutely love this boat!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's at peacock culvert rd but the parking space is really tight at the boat ramp. I got a tiller extension for my mercury 9.9 4-stroke and got it for 30 bucks. 

It's called helmsmate adjustable straight tiller so I can stand on my gheenoe classic and it's really works.
I just order a black electric jackplate for my classic today and will get it by the first week of march or so. I really can't wait for my electric jackplate!

are u guys going to econ rally next weekend? Come to see us, I think is about 10 gheenoes out there, I'm not sure.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

We would love to get out there, but I don't know if we won't be working...... I just started working for Brevard County and am not sure if I'll be off and Sophie the same(she's got a schedule that changes frequently) Sounds like a blast, we'll have to try to get out there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BirchCreek07 said:


> I will get a peacock one day!


You have lost most people by shitposting


----------

